# S'More Cake



## Whiz_Kid (Sep 21, 2008)

I was at a Barnes and Noble bookstore a few days ago. At there Starbucks little coffee bistro, they had these delicious little S'more cakes. Packed with the subtle nutty flavor of graham crackers, chocolate and on top was marshmellow fluff.

Now I have looked and looked for a recipe and I can't find one BUT I have an idea to engineer some of these cakes from what I know about cooking. Now I love to cook but I still have so much to learn.

I have a few questions. It would help a lot if you could answer a few.

1) The S'more cakes were dense little cakes. They were not fluffy and they had a coarse texture, like a pumpkin bread. What could make a cake dense and moist like that.

2) I have whole wheat flower, do I need graham flour to give the cakes the taste of graham crackers? What does give graham crackers that taste?

3) I own about six ramekins. Each one about 4 inches across and two inches deep. How would this effect my cooking temperature and time.

This is my first post and I would like to thank anyone in advance for any help they could give me.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 21, 2008)

welcome, afraid i am not much help. someone will come along and help you

babe


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't know Whiz Kid but it would be nice to know. Good question - Welcome!


----------



## debbie24 (Sep 23, 2008)

have you seen this site?  looks like s'mores heaven
S'mores Recipes

also found this one
S'more Snack Cake Recipe | Recipezaar

and this one
S'more Cake Recipe at Epicurious.com

and finally
Recipes : S'Mores Cakes : Food Network

you have alot there to play with, please come back and share your results with us.


----------



## Whiz_Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks! I think I will use the Recipezaar recipe.


----------

